# Contacts on my samsung are multiplied



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

How come every time I save a contact on my samsung grand prime, multiple versions are made with links to whatsapp and skype? I don't want this! I hope someone can provide a definitive solution. :banghead:


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

Can someone please help?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

Multiple versions ? as in the same contact is duplicated ? can you create a John Doe contact and give us a screenshot ?


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*I believe each of those apps tends to keep its own copy of the address book, unless you tell them not to. :whistling:

*


----------



## usingpc (Aug 29, 2015)

tristar said:


> Multiple versions ? as in the same contact is duplicated ? can you create a John Doe contact and give us a screenshot ?


Yes. What will a screenshot tell you though?


----------



## tristar (Aug 12, 2008)

It will help us narrow down if it's as wizmo mentioned, a separate contact replica is being created by each App or whether this is a duplication that is happening because the contact is being stored across multiple Accounts and is a part of 'All Contacts'


----------

